# Kennt jemand diesen Übeltäter??



## Thorsten (5. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen,

in meinem Seerosenbecken (wo eigentlich keine Fische drin sein sollten   )
habe ich vier von diesen "Fremdlingen" gefunden.

Ich tippe mal auf Rotfedern, kann mir das bitte jemand  bestätigen?

Dann weiss ich, wen ich verklagen kann    8)  :twisted:


----------



## Markus1979 (5. Juli 2005)

Also für mich sieht er auch aus wie eine Rotfeder


----------



## kwoddel (5. Juli 2005)

HI 
Ganz  klarer Fall __ ROTFEDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber so eine Schönheit ich beneide dich


----------



## olafkoi (5. Juli 2005)

Hi Thorsten 

Ich muß dir leider mitteilen es ist eine Rotfeder   

gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (5. Juli 2005)

Kwooooooooddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllll   

Danke für den Nachwuchs  :twisted:


----------



## kwoddel (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo BBPP
Siehste nun haste was eigenes und warte mal ab, da kommt noch .......... :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  8)  8)  8)


----------



## stu_fishing (7. Juli 2005)

hi!

sorry, dass ich euch enttäuschen muss aber das ist definitivkeine __ rotfeder...sondern ein __ giebel bzw ein noch nicht umgefärbter __ goldfisch!

rotfedern sind als jungfische wesentlich schlanker haben ein oberständiges maul und blutrote flossen....meine 5 großen rotfedern sind nämlich auch einfach zu sexbesessen!  

mfg thomas


----------



## Thorsten (8. Juli 2005)

Hi Thomas,

mh...das kann ich garnicht glauben.Ungefärbter Goldie ist das mit Sicherheit nicht. :? Die sehen defenitiv anders aus.(zumindest bei mir)

Ein __ Giebel könnte es in der Tat sein, nur wie kommen die in meinen Teich  

Sonst noch jemand einen Vorschlag, bevor ich Kwoddel verklage  :twisted:


----------



## Astrid (8. Juli 2005)

:twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 

zu spät, ich war gestern beim Rechtsanwalt, Klage läuft   

Kwoddel wird Unterhaltspflichtig, oder was zahlst du freiwillig  :twisted:


----------



## stu_fishing (8. Juli 2005)

hmm..ein __ goldfisch ist ein __ giebel mit einer farbstörung!..und unter jeder goldfischbrut gibt es normal gefärbte fische!

..und meine ungefärbten goldis sehen genauso aus..es könnte allerdings auch eine __ karausche sein ..jedenfalls sicher ien fisch der gattung carassius!

vielleicht durch __ enten, wasserpflanzen, oder hast du goldies im teich???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2005)

Keine __ Rotfeder, sondern __ Goldfisch. Wie schon geschrieben sind kleine Rotfedern schlanker, haben leicht Oberständiges Maul und rote Brust-, Bauch-, Afterflossen und sind auf der Bauchseite scharf gekielt (haben eine Kante am Bauch).  Karauschen haben auf der Schwanzwurzel einen dunklen Fleck und sind noch hochrückiger.

MfG Frank


----------



## Thorsten (8. Juli 2005)

Hi Ihrs,

jepp ich habe Goldfische im Teich...aaaaber diese "Neulinge" habe ich im Seerosenbecken gefunden,dass komplett vom Teich getrennt ist.

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dass Sie durch Pflanzen eingeschleppt worden sind. 
Aber eins ist Sicher, die wachsen wie _doof_ in vier Wochen ca. 1,5cm !

Na, mal sehn was das nun wird lasse mich mal überraschen...

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

das mit dem Einschleppen von Laich kann sehr schnell geschehen. Es braucht nur mal ein Frosch vom einen in den anderen Teich zu wechseln, ein paar Algenfäden mit Goldfischlaich am Frosch hängengeblieben und schon ....Ist bei meiner Teichanlage schon passiert, das irgendwann mal Fischchen in den Bachteichchen aufgetaucht sind (Laich wird auch gerne von badenden Vögeln im Gefieder verbreitet.

MfG Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (9. Juli 2005)

hey thorsten..viel spaß mit den kleinen!  ..die werden größer und größer und nächstes jahr mehr und mehr!...der grund warum ich alle goldfische aus meinem teich entfernt habe  ....

..leider is mein flussbarsch zu faul sich um alle anfallenden rotfedern zu kümmern;-)


mfg thomas


----------



## kwoddel (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo BB 
Also wird nichts mit der Klage, aber macht Euch keine Sorge ihr werdet von meinem RA hören, wegen Verleudmung. Werde so hoch klagen, werdet  Haus und Hof verlieren, aber dein Teich lasse ich Euch.


----------

